# Can you print or press a watercolor painting onto a T-shirt



## Layla44 (May 2, 2012)

Is it possible to print a scan of a watercolor painting onto a T-shirt?


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

DTG printing would be your best option for this


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Watercolor, oil and acrylic paintings as well as many other full color original fine art pieces are difficult to separate for screen printing--DTG or transfer would be the most cost effective option--assuming you're not doing thousands of them.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we take digi pic's of the artists work, sublimation works great, we do lots of tile work for our local artists. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Layla44 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Can you use cotton with sublimation?


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nope no cotton for sublimation


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

We have some great shirts for sublimation, watercolor looks best on a white canvas, t-shirt, mug, tile. I can print one for you if you send me artwork. have a nice day uncletee.


----------

